# Broken Racillio Silvia



## ktm003 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got a 2.5 yr old silvia which has started to blow plug fuses and now the main fuse on the house electric board trips.

Not too sure what to do? Do I get the machine repaired - can anyone suggest a good repairer at a good price?

Or should I just go for another brand of machine - but which one?

I would have thought that a £400 machine would have lasted a bit longer than 2.5 yrs.

Any advice much appreciated

I'm based in the West Midlands


----------



## ZioBuck (Sep 21, 2012)

Try this little company called Frashell.com . They serviced my Silvia earlier this year and job they carried out was first class. Good comunication to . Hope this helps .


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you have a multimeter you can check the heating element to see if it's leaking to earth.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I have used Frashell also. Very good!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Definitely sounds like an element to me. When they break down they tend to short to earth and modern fuse boxes will sense the fault and trip to prevent an electrical hazard.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

To test the elementisconnect the element, tape up the connectors for safety & switch the machine on. If it no fuses are blown....it's the element.


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

ktm003 said:


> I've got a 2.5 yr old silvia which has started to blow plug fuses and now the main fuse on the house electric board trips.
> 
> Not too sure what to do? Do I get the machine repaired - can anyone suggest a good repairer at a good price?
> 
> ...


have you got it sorted now ? im based in wolverhampton if you havent ;-)


----------

